# Datenbank für Gegenstände ?



## tom48 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Diablofans 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Datenbank wo alle Gegenstände von D III eingetragen sind (Rüstung, Waffen, Schmuck usw.) die man mit bequemer Suchfunktion durchforsten kann. So etwas wie buffed für WoW z.B. hat und am liebsten auf deutsch.

Mein Problem ist es einfach, ich will für meine Charts nach der optimalen Ausrüstung suchen, verschiedene Klasse auf verschiedenen Stufen. Die paar Daten unter battel net helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter und die Suche im AH ist da in gewisserweise eingeschränkt. Da finde ich ja nur was aktuell angeboten wird, wenn ich jetzt aber zB einen besonderen Ring suche ist es einfacher immer den namen einzugeben und zuschauen ob er im angebot ist oder nicht statt immer wieder alle daten in die Filterfunktion einzugeben. Weiterhin weiß ich halt nicht ob der Ring nun doch das beste für meinen Chart ist oder ob es was besseres gibt.

Darum meine Frage ob es bereits eine datenbank gingt in der man in aller Ruhe bei Kaffee und Kuchen stöbern kann  oder zumindestens eine Seite wo die starken legendären Gegenstände bzw. die Set vollständig aufgezählt sind.

Gruß und Dank im Vorraus

Tom


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Oktober 2012)

Eine Datenbank gestaltet sich schwierig, da alle Gegenstände zufallsgeneriert sind (von den epischen mit festen Namen mal abgesehen). Dadurch ergeben sich hundert mal mehr Kombinationen als z.B. in der WOW-Datenbank. Deshalb wirst du auch keine Datenbank dafür finden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Oktober 2012)

http://diablo3.gamona.de/database/
http://d3db.com/home

und hier noch direkt von Blizzard: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/item/


----------

